# Banner too wide?



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it just my computer, or has the bcaquaria banner become too wide for the page? I have to scroll sideways to see the right end of it.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

It's fine on mine


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Works on my home and work computer and my iPhone.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

press CTRL and scroll button on your mouse it'll magically fit =)


or maximize your window.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

It isn't too wide, but on a widescreen monitor, due to the sizing of it, it takes up a good 1/3 of the whole height of the screen (quite annoying really). It looks fine on a square monitor though.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks fine on my 46"


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks fine on both my dual monitors~ =)


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

This is what I see...attached. That is not a small window; that's FULL screen.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

a bit of an oversite, this should be a pretty easy fix...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

here i was thinking, man that banner has an insane height!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Its actually quite nice ...as long as you are okay with just 2 pictures showing ....kinda screwy on mine as well .....


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

banner is the exact same size as the last one


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

alym said:


> This is what I see...attached. That is not a small window; that's FULL screen.


resolution has alot to do with it as well because the banner width is "100%" so on anyones screen it will fill..


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> resolution has alot to do with it as well because the banner width is "100%" so on anyones screen it will fill..


 It definitely is too wide for my screen.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Shawn, this is of little importance! Don't you have a wedding to plan?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Not to belabour a point (I know it isnt a big deal), but I took a look at the page code. I write only very simple pages in html so may be wrong, but should that last / be in the line below?


----------

